# mineral blocks



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

How many people put out mineral blocks, Deer Cain, block topper or other attractants. If you do how close do you put them next to your stands?


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

We used the Deer Cane and some other mineral block (I forget the name) this season. We put them about 10-15 yards out. They didn't really live up to our expectations. The deer walked right by them. Won't be using them again this season...... but then again the ones from last year are probably still out there.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i have used deer cain and mineral and salt blocks to establish trails for the deer. i got them to come down one draw instead of another. i put them out in the middle of may. the mineral and salt will leach into the ground and the deer will eat the dirt. the place where my salt block is, has a 1 foot deep by 6 foot diameter hole where they ate all the dirt.

mark


----------

